# Getting a Lamancha!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Those of you who know me know that last fall we got 3 Lamanchas. An 8 year old doe and her doeling and a 4 year old doe. My Nigerians flipped out when we brought the Lamanchas home. So we ended up selling them to a Lamancha breeder. Well I have missed them ever since. I really liked the demeanor and quirkiness of the 3 I had so I decided I wanted to try another standard breed again. Only this time my goal was to find a nice doe kid to raise with my Nigerians. My Nigerians never had a problem with the 4 month old Lamancha doeling we had and at the time it never occured to me to keep the doeling and sell the adults either. Hind sight is 20/20 they say.

Anyway, so I have found a doe kid I really like and think has massive potential. She's 12 weeks old and we'll be picking her up next weekend.

Her dam is Lunashower SK Meadowlark and her sire is Lunashower SFE Rocky Road. Here she is!

















Looks like she's covered in moonspots as well which was a total surprise!
Here's her dam's first freshened udder...









Here's her paternal granddam Appleberry Cove Fudge Eclair...









I can hardly stand the wait to get her. I miss mine so bad. She is a bottle baby and very friendly which is just wonderful too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my she is just adorable!!!

I have been partially thinking of getting one standard breed and just keeping it for milk and then I wouldn't have to worry about milking little teats again :GAAH: 

oh boy now i really want one this is NOT good :scratch: :worried:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes that's what I was thinking of too. Having a standard for milking mainly. I mean I have people ask me sometimes about the difference in milking standards and minis and frankly I don't know. I've never milked a standard. That'll help with that and I do want to show of course. But the milking is the main reason I wanted one.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that doe is absolutely gorgeous..

i love lamancha's i actually have a 50% boer lamancha doe.. quirky little thing. 

best of luck with the mancha, she is gorgeous


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks!!! I can't wait!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! :greengrin: Nice looking doeling,hopefully she does well for you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!! She should be very nice!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! I just love my LaMancha and I am so glad I got her. My guys were flipped out over the no ears when they first saw her but they have gotten over it. 

Good luck with her. I can't wait to breed and milk my girl too! :clap:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely doe! Really nice looking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Ashley she's so pretty...I hope it works out with she and your mini girls.....do see piccies of mini mancha's in the fuure? :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes since she's a junior I would breed her to a Nigerian first. Maybe in the future when she's fully mature I'd work on Lamancha kids. But since she's an April kid then she'll be bred to a Nigerian for minis.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...hope you keep us updated with her progress...and who the lucky boy will be!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's just beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I need to sit down and rethink my 2009 schedule as it is so I'll be figuring her up in there somewhere too. Plus it'll help to see her in person to know her strengths and weaknesses and pick a buck who can correct any weaknesses and give me the best chance for correct kids. We'll see. 

Going to be a long week waiting! I'm already wanting to look for more but I'm trying to be very firm and not budge from my spot. I want to get to know her and see if my Nigerian herd downsizes some.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

See, who could resist that cute LaMancha face. Once I got my first one, it didn't take me long to start looking to get another one to. I'm so excited about how my yearling doe's doeling is looking that i'm going to have her bred back to the same buck she was bred to last year-even though I finally have my own buck to use. It was also pretty fun to be able to have my first Appraisal done with my goats. I also learned a lot from it as well. I am so lucky to have a fellow LaMancha owner friend who is really good at figuring out who I should breed my does to in order to fix any weaknesses they may have. I'm hoping Catamaran brings in more height to Scrumptious's kids this next year. Her LaMancha/Saanen cross kids are nicely sized this year. I decided to register them.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I miss the ones I had last fall. I never thought about keeping Dixie. I guess I figured they came as a group so it was better that they stayed together. Well I'm going to just try like crazy to go slow and just keep one for a while and see how that plays out before I worry about more.


----------

